# So, who has homestead livestock.....



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

.....and what types?

I've run the gamet myself thru the years, but currently none. If I move to the retreat at some point soon, I plan on chickens, turkeys and feeding out the wild hogs I catch. Might have a goat or two for milk and cheese, but don't know for sure.

Whats on your list?

Jimmy


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

We used to have so many diff animals the locals called us the ark! Right now we have none but we will probly do milk goats- likely nubians, neighbor is gonna do chickens so I guess I'll do bronze turkeys, and if I can get the pond done anytime soon- I'll do ducks also. Hubby wants to do just a few cattle for beef and enlarge the herd SLOWLY, so we are likely to choose black angus for that. Right now I only have 3 horses and 2 of them are pretty old. Rabbits might be a good idea also. Feed conversion to weight is astonishingly efficient and they would supply a great deal of meat over the years.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Chickens right now. plan on beef and milk cows.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Well we have 7 goats all nubians our buck was on the Ark so it's time to replace him as were two of the girls.. the new buck is on the way any day and 4 of the girls are good for breeding yet... chickens , ducks, turkeys coming from eggs , when they hatch I'll hopefully post pics.. rabbits will be ext but it's just too hot for that right now.. been in the high 90's for a few days now..and summer ain't here yet... this area is over run with wild hogs so this fall I will be looking at building a trap in the wet land next to the creek... will either get some young ones and feed them up or hope for some bigger ones to butcher out.. but that too has to wait for cooler weather.. we do have an old horse but shes just for looking at...lol .. hopefully by this time next year we wull have things running smooth.. but it can do it's job right now if need be *


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Here are a few of my critters ...

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/members/-andi/albums/sundancers-farm/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f15/first-goat-kids-season-6155/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f15/first-lamb-season-6085/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f15/first-longhorn-calf-6373/


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

4 horses
1 donkey
1 llama
10 goats
17 chickens, one of which just got broody and is setting on 10-12 eggs.

Then there's the 7 dogs and 5-6 barn cats.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

One cow
some hens
a couple turkey peeps
3 rabbits
barn cats


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

two horses
two donkeys
numerous chickens
one goose
two cats
four dogs
a very large and grumpy Sulcata Tortoise (not really livestock, I know)


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

kejmack said:


> a very large and grumpy Sulcata Tortoise (not really livestock, I know)


But it does make one cool picture!


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

15-20 chickens,
10 ducks, 
few rabbits, 
quail,
parakeets,
cockatiels,
finches,
2 iguanas,
and my watch lizard.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

5 chickens
1 goat
1 dog
1 cat
3,000,000 mosquitos...

I've loved reading everyone's lists! This is a great thread!


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> 5 chickens
> 1 goat
> 1 dog
> 1 cat
> ...


Well shoot forgot the dog and cats....

1 dog
2 cats
3,000,001 mosquitos......

I love the "skeeters".....:gaah:

Jimmy


----------

